# Routing cabinet Doors



## Templatetom (17 May 2011)

http://youtu.be/L00sQ7650PY

Some 20 plus years ago I had made the attempt to produce small cabinet doors suitable for kitchens. In most cases the material used was MDF which was lacquered to suit the color of the other material used for the rest of the kitchen.
I have also produced a number of door designs and was wondering if others had experience with this type of hand held routing. The material used fro the templates is 'Hexcore' a substance I was using when I was refurbishing cabinets for executive aircraft 25 years ago. The material is very strong very light but also very expensive to buy. ( These were off cuts I was using)
Tom


----------



## barkwindjammer (17 May 2011)

Nice vid Tom, thats not a Aussie accent-Lewis or Harris ?


----------



## Templatetom (18 May 2011)

barkwindjammer":hpf10xvx said:


> Nice vid Tom, thats not a Aussie accent-Lewis or Harris ?


Thanks for the comments
Accent like all Sots we give nothing away not even our accent.
A wee place called Denny Stirlingshire not far from the battle of Bannockburn
I have many more videos up there for all to see free.
Tom


----------



## RogerM (18 May 2011)

That's ingenious Tom. Many thanks for posting.


----------



## Tusses (18 May 2011)

Another Thanks for posting  

I've enjoyed watching a few of your vids now.


----------



## greggy (18 May 2011)

great work tom, and great video too.


----------



## tisdai (19 May 2011)

Now thats what i call a jig  , very unique way of doing doors definatley not a way i could have thought off and it's very good of you to share it with us Tom thanks for that.

CHeers

Dave


----------



## Templatetom (10 Oct 2011)

http://youtu.be/JTgnAjm4ZOY

Here is another of my designs made some twenty years ago. This door required a few extra processes to get the sharp ? corners (1.6mm cutter) I have many other designs that can be produced using this technique
Tom


----------



## Templatetom (10 Oct 2011)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachme ... oors-s.jpg

Here is a link to other designs I have produced
Tom


----------



## Allylearm (29 Oct 2011)

Templatetom":2lib964y said:


> barkwindjammer":2lib964y said:
> 
> 
> > Nice vid Tom, thats not a Aussie accent-Lewis or Harris ?
> ...



Tom, Herbertshire/Shanghai or Dunipace, my family stayed for many years in the Herbertshire before moving to Spine road.


----------

